

OS X Hardening: Securing a Large Global Mac Fleet [video] - dsl
https://www.usenix.org/conference/lisa13/os-x-hardening-securing-large-global-mac-fleet?

======
jbraithwaite
Reminds me of what the NSA produced for hardening OS X [1].

I find it some what strange that Apple hasn't updated their hardening guide
since OS X 10.6 [2]

[1] -
[http://www.nsa.gov/ia/mitigation_guidance/security_configura...](http://www.nsa.gov/ia/mitigation_guidance/security_configuration_guides/operating_systems.shtml)

[2] -
[https://ssl.apple.com/support/security/guides/](https://ssl.apple.com/support/security/guides/)

